# Schooling fishl for hardscape-only tank



## Kurious (Feb 21, 2012)

*Schooling fish for hardscape-only tank*

Hello all, I posted for some advice about a month ago on re-doing my 40g breeder tank and thanks to those for all the suggestions! Here is my attempt. I know it's not the best photo with some reflection and shadows, but it gives you an idea. Right now I just have 7 panda corys and 6 old neons that were from my other tank. The neons are 4+ years old so will not replace them.

As I wait for some dwarf water lettuce to provide cover, I am trying to decide what type of fish I want for my main school. After researching lots of tetras and barbs, a couple of my faves are Diamond tetra or drape-fin barb. I LOVE the bright Diamonds, but I've read they grow to about 2.5", so I'm still on the fence whether they will look too big for tank. I was thinking I should get a school of fish under 2" so I can get a large school, about 17-19 fish. I really like a triangular shaped fish for this setup. I've had rasboras and rummies over the years, so looking to get something different in this tank. I know I've posted this question before, but maybe by seeing my tank, more suggestions may come...THANKS!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There are many possibilities with some good floating plant cover (on the way), check the characins, cyprinids in the profiles. No mention is made of water parameters, so take note of those in the species as some will be very soft and some more adaptable to basic.


----------

